# Good Jumping Horse?



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was wondering if by the look of Chinga if he looks like a good jumping horse to you? Apart from my heels to far in the stirups and being to far back in the saddle. Please let me know what you think of us. Just please note: This is my first ride on him.

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/148/meandmubaby.png

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4237/rockinx.jpg

There should be photos of him jumping up tommorow. But they will be small jumps so don't get to exited!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Any horse can do low levels in any discipline out there. It is when we get to mid to higher levels where education, conformation and breeding comes into play.

Right now, I would say what would make you and your horse a great team at low level jumping - is education 1st and foremost. And conditioning.

Sure, your horse can do it. But remember, our horses only know as much as we do - and we only know as much as our coaches know.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been jumping since I was six or seven and know my way over a jump. He dosen't have any jumping blood lines but seems to enjoy jumping alot. He knew what to do over the first poll off the ground, that was on the first bar. Even though he could have just walked over it he jumped it. I even double checked with his old owners if he had ever learnt to jump and he hadn't.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Most young horses will hop over a ground pole or did I misread?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well his 8yo ex-race horse an , when I had it up on the first level of the jumps and it was hardly off the ground and he would jump it. I will have some photos or videos this afternoon to show you what I mean. 

He most likely is hopping over it though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks like a cutie. Like MIEventer said, with the proper training, almost any horse can do well at low levels.


----------



## paintsrock14 (Apr 16, 2009)

most horses can jump. its whether your horse likes to and he isn't afraid of the jumps. it also depends on if your horse will respond to your comands telling him to jump.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No - it isn't how well your horse will respond to your commands - it is how educated are you as a rider, to know how to clearly ask your questions properly, to get the correct answers.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I might have some photos of jumping tommorow, I didnt jump him today as we had been jumping for the past 2 days.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't tell what it is but something in his gait looks weird.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

In what photo?


----------



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

yer well you start at little jumps an then let him get yous to them then slowly raise then hiegher and he will avencherly get the hang of it


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> In what photo?


Didn't you have a vid up????????


----------

